# Love Story



## hemi (Nov 1, 2006)

*Love Story
* 
 I will seek and find you .. .
   I shall take you to bed and have my way with you
   I will make you ache, shake & sweat until you moan & groan.

   I will make you beg for mercy, beg for me to stop.
   I will exhaust you to the point that you will be relieved when I'm finished with you.

  And, when I am finished, you will be weak for days.

 All my love,
[FONT=StoneSerif SCIN SmBd v.1]  The Flu
[/FONT]
[FONT=StoneSerif SCIN SmBd v.1][/FONT] 
[FONT=StoneSerif SCIN SmBd v.1]*Now, get your mind out of the gutter   LMAO :angel: *[/FONT]


----------



## exile (Nov 1, 2006)

:lfao:  Where did you find _that???_


----------



## hemi (Nov 1, 2006)

exile said:


> :lfao: Where did you find _that???_


 

My wife E mailed this to me I get all kids of crazy stuff sent to me.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

That was too funny


----------



## crushing (Nov 2, 2006)

Hillarious.


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, didn't see that last line coming.  That was funny!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL, great stuff!


----------



## exile (Nov 2, 2006)

2004hemi said:


> My wife E mailed this to me I get all kids of crazy stuff sent to me.



Brilliant, whoever wrote it!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 2, 2006)

That is great!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

Wrongwrongwrongwrong


----------

